# Big Horsepower from 2.0 16v



## Blacktop (Aug 17, 2002)

Ok I've been searching the internet and came across Boba Motoring's Youtube page and see they are making 1000+ HP on a 2.0 16v engine running 50+ psi of boost on e85. Can someone point me to a website that reveals a little on the build of the shortblock? This is crazy HP and they beat the crap out of these cars repeatedly and it takes everything. I realize the engines are probably short lived mileage wise but don't see anyone running at this level in the states. Am I missing something?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Might want to ask in the 2.0 technical section.


----------



## Blacktop (Aug 17, 2002)

Well that makes alot of sense. Ha


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

get ready to spend $50k+ on the build, spares, an awd conversion. Difference between them and us. They have the capitol and time. we just have time. good luck


----------



## Blacktop (Aug 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> get ready to spend $50k+ on the build, spares, an awd conversion. Difference between them and us. They have the capitol and time. we just have time. good luck


Really just interested in the shortblock details. Not the cost.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

On boba motoring they have some specs for the engine on the website. I would assume the crank is lightweight and knifed. Coated high performance bearings. Forged connecting rods rifle drilled. Low compression forge pistions. Crank girdle. Possible head gasket spacer. Fully built head with cams. 
http://www.boba-motoring.de/?knopf=2013datenblattVampir#schliessen


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Blacktop said:


> Ok I've been searching the internet and came across Boba Motoring's Youtube page and see they are making 1000+ HP on a 2.0 16v engine running 50+ psi of boost on e85. Can someone point me to a website that reveals a little on the build of the shortblock? This is crazy HP and they beat the crap out of these cars repeatedly and it takes everything. I realize the engines are probably short lived mileage wise but don't see anyone running at this level in the states. Am I missing something?



Look at the spec sheet, the engine block is significant because it is a diesel block.
Its stronger than its gas counterpart, plus its reinforced just like your would a gas model.

Copied, and pasted.

*Projects - 2015 Boba Golf 4Motion 2 - Datasheet*

*2013 - All vehicle data from the Golf 4Motion 2 can be found here*


 Base

 VW Golf 2 Yr. 1989 MOT approval. 
 Image: Road mode 
 Engine

 2.0L 16V turbo engine (1980cc). 
 Image: Engine room 
 Power

 220PS (road mode). 
 1233,7PS engine performance and 1094,3Nm at 4,4bar boost pressure. (Race mode) 
 Performance Chart |  Video 
 Quarter mile

 8,99s @ 265km / h with standard equipment on 08/30/2015. 
 Timeslip |  Video 
 Performance Racelogic Performance Box 2015 

 0-100km / h in 2,30s 
 0-200km / h in 5,80s 
 0-250km / h in 8,50s 
 100-200km / h in 3,03s  Racelogic Chart 
 100-250km / h in x, XXS 
 Empty weight

 1180kg without driver. 
 Power to weight ratio

 0,93kg / 1PS without driver. 
 Number of revolutions

 9300 / min. 
 Turbocharger

 GTX42 Extreme tuner upgrade turbocharger 
 Image: Turbocharger 
 Topspeed

 About 380km / h. 
 Drive / tires

 Don Octande 6 speed gearbox Dog. 
 Image: Transmission 
 225/45 R16 tires in road mode. 
 Engine / Parts

 KR 16V cylinder head with reinforced valve springs, solid lifter tappets and camshaft mechanical. 
 Image: Cylinder head 
 1Z diesel block with reinforcement plate. 
 Picture: 1Z Diesel Block 
 Pauter steel connecting rods 159mm long. 
 Picture: Pauter 
 Billet 4340 steel crankshaft 92,8mm stroke. 
 Picture: crankshaft 
 Forged Piston 82,5mm diameter. 
 Picture: forged pistons 
 Sachs RCS200 
 Image: Clutch 
 Exhaust system

 Custom-made 90mm exhaust system throughout with 2 silencers. 
 Image: Exhaust System 
 Pulse charging special production. 
 Image: shock boot 
 Intake

 Special production with 8 injectors and 80mm throttle (welding of SAR Turbo Technology). 
 Controller

 Free programmable KMS MD35 injection-ignition system for 8 injectors. 
 Picture: KMS MD35 injection-ignition system 
 Suspension

 KW coilover V1. 


*Projects - 2013 Boba Golf 4Motion 2 - Datasheet*

*2013 - All vehicle data from the Golf 4Motion 2 can be found here*


 Base

 VW Golf 2 Yr. 1989 MOT approval. 
 Image: Road mode 
 Engine

 2.0L 16V turbo engine (1980cc). 
 Image: Engine room 
 Power

 220PS (road mode). 
 1150PS engine power and 1034Nm at 4bar boost pressure. (Race mode) 
 Performance Chart |  Video 
 Quarter mile

 9,766s @ 242km / h with standard equipment on 03/29/2014. 
 Timeslip |  Video 
 Performance Racelogic Performance Box 2011 

 0-100km / h in 2,60s 
 0-200km / h in 6,50s 
 0-250km / h in 9,80s 
 100-200km / h in 3,58s  Racelogic Chart 
 100-250km / h in 6,49s 
 Empty weight

 1120kg without driver. 
 Power to weight ratio

 0,98kg / 1PS without driver. 
 Number of revolutions

 9500 / min. 
 Turbocharger

 GTX42 Extreme tuner upgrade turbocharger 
 Image: Turbocharger 
 Topspeed

 Over 300 + km / h. 
 Drive / tires

 S3 4Motion transmission (DQB). 
 Image: Transmission 
 205/50 R15 tires in road mode. 
 Engine / Parts

 KR 16V cylinder head with reinforced valve springs, solid lifter tappets and camshaft mechanical. 
 Image: Cylinder head 
 1Z diesel block with reinforcement plate. 
 Picture: 1Z Diesel Block 
 Pauter steel connecting rods 159mm long. 
 Picture: Pauter 
 Billet 4340 steel crankshaft 92,8mm stroke. 
 Picture: crankshaft 
 Forged Piston 82,5mm diameter. 
 Picture: forged pistons 
 Sachs RCS200 
 Image: Clutch 
 Exhaust system

 Custom-made 90mm exhaust system throughout with 2 silencers. 
 Image: Exhaust System 
 Pulse charging special production. 
 Image: shock boot 
 Intake

 Special production with 8 injectors and 80mm throttle (welding of SAR Turbo Technology). 
 Controller

 Free programmable KMS MD35 injection-ignition system for 8 injectors. 
 Picture: KMS MD35 injection-ignition system 
 Suspension

 KW coilover V1. 



How about Donkey Tec's VR6?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Donkey-TEC/581744275206427

Idiots being idiots.


----------

